# Rate For Spraying Urea



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Hey, I had a journal going from last year that went missing during my (home) renovation. I have 5lbs of Urea from Alpha Chemicals...

https://www.amazon.ca/Urea-NH2-2CO-5-Pounds/dp/B0054PA524/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=urea&qid=1587588680&sr=8-2

There's no instructions on the bag.

The plan is, again, to dissolve and use a Chapin backpack sprayer to cover the lawn.

If y'all could help with the weight/amount (in oz) of chemical per 1000sq or per gallon, that would be amazing!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@RozWeston You would be better in the future simply to pick up 55lbs pack from TSC. Way cheaper and will last you couple of seasons.
To throw 0.25N/M You will need to dissolve 500g/1.1lb in 3.785l (1Gal) of water for every 1000sqf or 100m2.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @RozWeston You would be better in the future simply to pick up 55lbs pack from TSC. Way cheaper and will last you couple of seasons.
> To throw 0.25N/M You will need to dissolve 500g/1.1lb in 3.785l (1Gal) of water for every 1000sqf or 100m2.


So JUST about the entire 5lb bag for 5000sf... I can do that.

I really enjoy spraying. I like liquids much more than using the spreader. It's sort of Zen.

Thank you.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

RozWeston said:


> Hey, I had a journal going from last year that went missing during my (home) renovation. I have 5lbs of Urea from Alpha Chemicals...
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Urea-NH2-2CO-5-Pounds/dp/B0054PA524/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=urea&qid=1587588680&sr=8-2
> 
> ...


I'll be following this. I'm also interested in doing this with my spreadermate instead of using my wizz for spoon feedings


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

RozWeston said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @RozWeston You would be better in the future simply to pick up 55lbs pack from TSC. Way cheaper and will last you couple of seasons.
> ...


Roz the granular bag is 100% water soluble... as any Urea is...granular or powder. Same applies on AS, which I would prefer to spray in cooler weather. Urea needs Urease to be converted to available for the plant Nitrogen. Ammonium sulfate is readily available. No bio conversion is needed.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@RozWeston ... @Babameca

Double check the math. Straight urea is usually 46% and it looks like the bag does say 46-0-0 on it. So to get 0.25lbs/1000ft you need ~0.5lbs/1000ft of Urea.. So mix 1/2lb urea per gallon. So the whole 5lb bag will cover 10,000 sqft. Right? Or am I off?

Also,

Here is the TSC link.. It often comes on sale for $25-$30 per bag. When it does I stock up. I have $hit ton of it in my garage... You can apply this granular or dissolve in water.

https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-46-0-0-TSC-UREA-P31918.aspx


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Damn! My bad converting back and forth lbs-grams. @RozWeston I doubled it all! Sorry.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

So for math sake, I'm thinking of spraying around .15 lbs of straight urea per 1M, just to be safe since this would be my first time and I do not want to chance burning if I overlap a bit. That would mean that I would need to measure out .30 lbs per gallon?


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Tagging @Pete1313 here as he sprays N on his lawn. Normally I've seen lower rates than .25 N/M used when spraying so as to not result in tip burn, but I could be wrong. Pete?

@RozWeston


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Scagfreedom48z+ Correct! Urea is 46% N. So do the reversed calculation 0.3x0.46=


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ Correct! Urea is 46% N. So do the reversed calculation 0.3x0.46=


Great, appreciate the clarification!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

1 lb urea = approx. .5 lb N/M

Start with whatever lbs N/M you want and multiple by 2 to weigh the actual product.

I.e. .25 lbs of N/M = .25 x 2 = .5 lbs of urea

.5 lbs of N/M = .5 x 2 = 1 lb of urea


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> So for math sake, I'm thinking of spraying around .15 lbs of straight urea per 1M, just to be safe since this would be my first time and I do not want to chance burning if I overlap a bit. That would mean that I would need to measure out .30 lbs per gallon?


The easiest way that I've come to calculate this is to take your desired Nitrogen application (in #) and divide by the strength of the fertilizer. So total desired N= 0.15, divided by 0.46 (Urea) = 0.326 # of product. Or divide by 0.21 if using AS, etc.

Also, you ended by asking _"I would need to measure out .30 lbs *per gallon*?_"... I assume you meant 'per thousand' (?). That's really what we're calculating, mostly. The carrier rate is secondary.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @RozWeston ... @Babameca
> 
> Double check the math. Straight urea is usually 46% and it looks like the bag does say 46-0-0 on it. So to get 0.25lbs/1000ft you need ~0.5lbs/1000ft of Urea.. So mix 1/2lb urea per gallon. So the whole 5lb bag will cover 10,000 sqft. Right? Or am I off?


@Stuofsci02 you're right for .25lbs/1000 ft, and that should get about 10,000 sqft, maybe just a bit shy
@RozWeston I've got this site bookmarked http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Damn! My bad converting back and forth lbs-grams. @RozWeston I doubled it all! Sorry.


It happens.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Roz the granular bag is 100% water soluble... as any Urea is...granular or powder. Same applies on AS, which I would prefer to spray in cooler weather.


Agreed. Granular works fine just grab a strainer as there will be a few pieces in the urea that could clog your sprayer.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=148899#p148899
When using granular AS to spray, just make sure the granules are white. The brown stuff when dissoved will clog the tips.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=241337#p241337

I sprayed urea alot last year. Rates were between .10 lbs of N/M and .20 lbs of N/M. Up to .20 lbs of N/M from urea there is little risk of tip burn if you are accurate with your spray. With AS, cut that rate in half. Anything over .10 lbs of N/M from AS wash it in. I spray urea in a .9 gallon/M carrier and typically don't wash it down afterwards. Higher rates of N, use a higher carrier and or wash it in for a soil app afterwards. Hotter weather, go with lower rates(although I would question why one would be applying high N in hot weather). As already mentioned to figure out how much urea to add to get your N rate ÷ your target N rate by .46 for urea and .21 for AS. Then multiply by how many 1000 square feet you are applying to.

Example for 10,000 square foot lawn :
- 10 gallons water carrier
- .15 Lbs of N/M target rate
- Urea N source

.15 ÷ .46 × 10 = 3.26 lbs of urea

You would need to dissolve 3.26 lbs of urea in 10 gallons and evenly cover 10,000 square feet of lawn to get your .15 lbs of N/M target rate.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Pete1313 - do you see a need/benefit to applying NIS with these liquid N apps?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

corneliani said:


> @Pete1313 - do you see a need/benefit to applying NIS with these liquid N apps?


Maybe?.. I do not add NIS, but I spray N when applying trinexapac-ethyl which doesn't require a NIS. I think it was talked about before and NIS wouldn't hurt and possibly help with foliar. Advice, urea is cheap. Try it first without and see how you like the results before trying it with NIS. If your plan is to spray higher amounts of N and wash it in (soil app) I would skip the NIS. Hopefully others chime in with advice on NIS and foliar N.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > @RozWeston ... @Babameca
> ...


THANK YOU! Very Much...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > Roz the granular bag is 100% water soluble... as any Urea is...granular or powder. Same applies on AS, which I would prefer to spray in cooler weather.
> ...


Thanks Pete


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ Correct! Urea is 46% N. So do the reversed calculation 0.3x0.46=


Thank you. I'm going try it this weekend. Do you time your application around rain or irrigation?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Scagfreedom48z+ I am scared to leave 0.25N on for long. In case of Urea you can leave it on for some time. It does not take a lot of water. The goal is to 'rince' the leaves. Again, if it is cloudy and mild, I guess it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ I am scared to leave 0.25N on for long. In case of Urea you can leave it on for some time. It does not take a lot of water. The goal is to 'rince' the leaves. Again, if it is cloudy and mild, I guess it won't hurt anything.


I think I'll be ok either way. Saturday I'm going to spray and Sunday rain will be expected.
It should work out well.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

@RozWeston just watched the video. Always love seeing them. How did the spray turn out?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> @RozWeston just watched the video. Always love seeing them. How did the spray turn out?


The response today with the rain was good! I definitely saw a color difference. I went with .30lb per gallon= .15lb per 1M of UREA and added it to K4L Extreme blend and sprayed with my spreadermate. The turf definitely has a slightly darker shade of green.

I'm going to stick with the .15lb or increase it to .20lb per 1M. The weather is suppose to me a turn for the better next week, which should help


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pete1313 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > Roz the granular bag is 100% water soluble... as any Urea is...granular or powder. Same applies on AS, which I would prefer to spray in cooler weather.
> ...


Sorry I have a noobie question here. Usually I thought N was calculated in pounds per 1000sqf. What is N/M?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Lungal09 ... Same thing... N/M is N/1000sqft


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Lungal09 ... Same thing... N/M is N/1000sqft


^ What he said.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you! Everything else in his post made sense to me. I just got my hands on some urea here in Canada and am planning to start spraying. Another question I have is how much water do you need to add to the urea? Is there a rule of thumb?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Lungal09 . In general 1 gal per 1000 sqft would be a good carrier.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

@Stuofsci02 and it doesn't matter if you're applying. .25lb/1000 or 1lb/1000? Either way add a gallon for 1000?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Lungal09 said:


> @Stuofsci02 and it doesn't matter if you're applying. .25lb/1000 or 1lb/1000? Either way add a gallon for 1000?


@Lungal09 ... Well you don't apply foliarly the amount you would apply granularly. In general for Urea you wouldn't want to go much above 0.25 N/M. I would even suggest 0.2 Lb to be safe.

But no matter if you do 0.1lb or 0.2 lb use the same carrier volume since your you practice with your sprayer to put down 1 gal per 1000 sqft for almost everything.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Don't want to derail this but just curious since we are talking about dissolving granular.

Has anyone tried to do the same with SOP and TSP with success?


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Lungal09 said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 and it doesn't matter if you're applying. .25lb/1000 or 1lb/1000? Either way add a gallon for 1000?
> ...


Thanks I'm glad you told me this. I would of dissolved 1 lb and sprayed it 😬

So instead of the rough goal of 1lb N per month, when you spray you would do .25 n/m max per month?


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm shooting for .2 lb every 2 weeks. Maybe .15 weekly to get a bit more fill in. Depends if I get back to work any time soon hah.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Maybe I'll start with .2lbs N/M every two or three weeks untill it starts getting hot and see how that goes.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Lungal09 said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 and it doesn't matter if you're applying. .25lb/1000 or 1lb/1000? Either way add a gallon for 1000?
> ...


I am also curious if the urea I bought is the right kind (if there is even more then one kind) since I bought it at a feed supply store.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Lungal09 .. Yes that should be fine. It should be only white Prills.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Lungal09 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Lungal09 said:
> ...


i have been spraying .2-.25lbs of N weekly via AS (so still right at 1lb of N per month) and my grass has been loving it.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

@jha4aamu good to know, Thanks.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

jha4aamu said:


> Lungal09 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Hello old thread. Is 1 lb n/m per month foliar application too much?


----------



## Garybk (Aug 17, 2020)

The most we ever go is 0.75/1000/gallon


----------



## Garybk (Aug 17, 2020)

Lungal09 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Lungal09 said:
> ...


Thats the stuff and the microprills dissolve easily,


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

adidasUNT8 said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > Lungal09 said:
> ...


It shouldnt be. Ive been spraying that amount for a while now. I just try not to exceed .25lb N/k per application


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I spray .30 lb of urea by weight(.15lb per 1M) with no ill effects


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I spray .30 lb of urea by weight(.15lb per 1M) with no ill effects


Is 1M = 1k sq/ft per month?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I spray .30 lb of urea by weight(.15lb per 1M) with no ill effects
> ...


M and K are used interchangeably for 1,000.

1K = 1,000 sq. ft
1M = 1,000 sq. ft

It has nothing to do with month.

The post above refers to spraying .30lb of actual Urea per 1,000 sq.ft, which equates to 0.15lb of Nitrogen per 1,000 sq.ft - Urea is 50% nitrogen (actually 46% but for ease of math, it is typical to round up to 50%).


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Harts said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


Thank you for clarifying that. Was curious on the overall monthly dose, but it seems like .5 lb urea/ 1k each week may not be too much overkill. Would equate to just under 1 lb/month nitrogen.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > adidasUNT8 said:
> ...


Exactly what adidas said.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > adidasUNT8 said:
> ...


The general rule is 0.5lb N bi-weekly or 0.25lb N each week.


----------

